# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Freelance/Full Time Crate Technician

## crozierfinearts

At Iron Mountain we protect what our customers value most, from the everyday to the extraordinary, while helping them bridge the physical and digital world. Our people have the opportunity to bring their creativity to a workplace that thrives on change. Here, you will be part of a team that doesn't just embrace what's exceptional. It creates exceptional.

*As a trusted partner to our clients there is a requirement that our Mountaineers must be vaccinated.*

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES

Reads and processes crate designs to given specificationsParticipates in training in the areas of shop safety and productionSafely operates power tools and related equipment to manufacture individually designed wood crates for the handling, packing, and shipping of fine art, antiques and artifacts.Safely operates a sprayer for water-based adhesives, paints, and lacquerPrepares insulation, cushioning foams and inner packing materials according to a variety of design specificationsPerforms shop maintenance, safety inspections, and other incidental and related duties as required and assigned
DESIRED SKILLS & ATTRIBUTES

Previous crate shop and/or production carpentry experience.Must be able to read production design paperwork.Knowledge of general shop safety and the following power tools and their recommended safety requirements: table saw, radial arm saw, panel saw, belt and orbital sanders, pneumatic staplers and nailers, biscuit joiners, band saws, power drills and an assortment of other hand tools.Excellent precision and attention to detail, an understanding of archival materials, museum specifications for the crating and packing of museum objects considered a plusAbility to speak effectively to clients and coworkersStrong attention to detail, discretion, and follow-throughMust be a team player, with the ability to lead and effectively communicate instructionsMust be self-motivated and able to work well under pressure
Please apply online at: https://ironmountain.jobs/davie-fl/f...2D94F31BD/job/

Please visit our careers page for job opportunities in other cities and states at: https://ironmountain.jobs/

----------

